# Beetles



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey all, I'm looking for a species of beetle that is easy to raise and feeds on the flesh of animals(ie: small reptiles, amphibians, and mammals). In my zoology class we occationally come across partial skeletons and my teacher wanted to get some beetles that would clean off the bones for us. I was wondering if any of you knew what species is easy to keep and where I could get some.

Thanks


----------



## shelton_josh (Feb 1, 2006)

Necrophila americana would be a good best, they are easy eat flesh and are absolutly brilliantly colored with a yellow-white anterior, You will have to wait till spring to set out a pitfall trap baited with meat though.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, if you can post it any other info on them and any pics you have would be cool. I'll definately do some research.


----------



## randyardvark (Feb 3, 2006)

Theres always Dermestes lardarius (larder beetles) they munch through pretty much anything, you could probably buy them, as live food breeders usually keep them to eat dead crix and stuff, and occasionly appear in my cricket tubs, my local mueseum had a problem with them munching on the stuffed animals


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll look into that as well, thanks.


----------

